# Game 40: Heat @ Clippers (1/12 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Wednesday, January 12, 2011 | 10:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cant sleep on the Clippers. They're 7-3 in their last 10 and have beaten OKC, Spurs, Hornets and Nuggets at home, and almost beat the Lakers.

Looking forward to watching Blake Griffin.


----------



## Ben

Too late for me to stay up for this one.  

Which is a shame cos I want to see Blake. Ahwell. Hopefully we can come out from the start this time, instead of relying on our star power to come back late. Also, the supporting cast could maybe share some of the scoring this time too?


----------



## rayz789

It sucks i dont have nba pass cause i will love to see 2 of my favorite players going at it in Lebron and Griffin.


----------



## rayz789

I expect Griffin to have a great game and will continue his double double cause i don't see Bosh shutting him down.


----------



## Ben

rayz789 said:


> I expect Griffin to have a great game and will continue his double double cause i don't see Bosh shutting him down.


Nor do I.

The Warden however...


----------



## Smithian

Won't catch the very beginning of this one. I'll be watching the Arkansas-LSU game.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

FX™ said:


> The Warden however...


that'll be a good match up. Joel seems to never give up out there. he's probably the best defender they can throw at Blake.


----------



## Smithian

Il BLaZe l1 said:


> that'll be a good match up. Joel seems to never give up out there. he's probably the best defender they can throw at Blake.


Your first ever post is about Joel Anthony?

God bless you.

:allhail:

You're going to be a keeper. You recognize Heat Culture when you see it.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

haha thanks. i'm new to this board, but not new to Heat basketball


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Il BLaZe l1 said:


> haha thanks. i'm new to this board, but not new to Heat basketball


Welcome :cheers:


----------



## Wade County

Oh snap. Smithi found a protege 

Will probably only be able to catch the first half of this, which will invariably be our crap half .

We really need to do something about the slow starts, they will come back to bite us in the ass one of these days.


----------



## Jace

This can be quite tough. They're definitely the type of team that we underestimate, but they have all the makings to hurt us. Extremely athletic front court. Athletic, quick, smooth-shooting guards. They can really hurt us if we come out weak.



Smithian said:


> Your first ever post is about Joel Anthony?
> 
> God bless you.
> 
> :allhail:
> 
> You're going to be a keeper. You recognize Heat Culture when you see it.


I LOL'd

But yeah, we will not be seeing Damp for this game. The Warden will be called upon. Actually, not sure how the Clips' second unit shapes out, but we may see JorEl at 4 and Damp at 5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That Lebron "karma" tweet will either be thrown right back at him in droves should the Heat lose this game should the Heat lose this game, or serve as more motivation for Lebron to have a big game, on the same court where the Cavs just got embarrassed. Here's hoping its the latter. He's been at his best when all eyes have been on him so far this season.


----------



## Jace

Good point. He had to have known this was gonna blow up. Its almost as if he felt he was left off of PTI and the rest of the ESPN circuit too long, like he craves the criticism.


----------



## BlackNRed

Il BLaZe l1 said:


> that'll be a good match up. Joel seems to never give up out there. he's probably the best defender they can throw at Blake.


Welcome to the forum. GO HEAT.


----------



## sknydave

warden!


----------



## Jace

One thing that'll make me sad about this game is watching DeAndre Jordan thrive. I really wanted him on the Heat in the 2008 draft. He wound up going one pick after Rio (a pick we traded for, but could've used on Jordan, who was originally projected to go in the high-lottery). To see Rio as a fringe rotation player and Jordan as one of the best young C's in the game (offensive rebounding, shotblocking) will be upsetting. 

The really sad thing is we may have repeated history. Hassan Whiteside went one pick after our most recent early second-rounder (though also a C this time in Pittman), and looks like he'll be an even better version of Jordan, having averaged crazy block numbers in the DL. It'll suck to see him develop into a great young C, but at least we have Pitt this time, who looks like he'll be a solid C.


----------



## Jace

Looking at their bench, I can see Ike Diogu hurting us inside. We tend to let lesser name, random bigs hurt us on the boards, particularly offensively. Their other three reserves scare me more. Foye has killed us in the past, whether with the Wolves or Wiz. Aminu isn't very skilled, but he reminds me of Thaddeus Young. Very athletic combo-forward who can slip through cracks and hurt us. Then they have another desired draft target of mine who has played well this year in Bledsoe. An even more athletic guard than Gordon who can also hit outside shots. They really have all the makings of a Heat killer.

I don't normally talk about the opposition this much, but this is a much tougher game than it seems.


----------



## 77AJ

This game should be filled with highlights. The Clippers have some guys that can really get off the floor, Blake Griffin being the obvious one, but DeAndre Jordan and Eric Gordon throw down some nasty dunks. LeBron James and D Wade will no doubt be spectacular.

I was wondering if you guys think this might be a trap game for the Heat ? Meaning, they're playing a bad team, and may have been out partying in LA. 

I still expect the Heat to win myself, they're just so damn determined not to lose right now even when down late in the 4th quarter. My Blazers had the Heat down by 9 with just a few minutes left in the 4th quarter, but it didn't matter. Heat pulled out the Victory in OT.


----------



## Wade County

Definite trap game. All the elements are there for it. Young, athletic team at home against a team on a road trip (in LA no less).

Plus we're slow starters.


----------



## 77AJ

Wade County said:


> Definite trap game. All the elements are there for it. Young, athletic team at home against a team on a road trip (in LA no less).
> 
> Plus we're slow starters.


Good points Wade County, and being slow off the jump is tough, but especially tough when you have teams giving their best each and every night against the Heat. 

I still believe Heat win.

I also predicted the Heat would be 40-9 this season when going through their schedule. So far I'm still right on the money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hopefully being in L.A. is enough of a reason to not come out slow, though like WC said, this team has a habit of coming out slow.

After Lebron's tweet, im thinking he's gonna come out ready to go.

And im sure Gaby Union will be at this one so hopefully that's enough motivation for Wade


----------



## Wade County

Friggin DWade, dude must be like 'how did this become my life' :laugh:

Looking forward to this - should be an up-n-down affair.


----------



## BlackNRed

There's no such thing as a trap game for Miami. Every team plays us like it's a playoff game for them. The Heat are already well aware of that. If we don't play our game anybody can beat us, if we do, I don't think anybody can.


----------



## BlackNRed

sweet i got an excellent stream for this game. hopefully dont lose it.


----------



## Wade County

Hook me up Heated


----------



## BlackNRed

God damn start the game already I'm tired.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Arroyo hits his 1st J


----------



## Wade County

Thanks Heated.

Damn you Griffin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Arroyo hits again


----------



## Wade County

Carlo,s nice.


----------



## Wade County

Terrible drive by Wade there


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice hook by Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Bosh hook


----------



## Wade County

Piss off Baron, ridiculous.


----------



## Smithian

We have no balls. Play like men you hacks.

:flay:


----------



## Wade County

Late call there. Ugh, this is starting out predictably.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron2Wade


----------



## Wade County

Lebron2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A lot of bad touch fouls early for the Heat.


----------



## Gx

Bosh didn't even touch him =/


----------



## Wade County

Defense is awful ONCE again.


----------



## Wade County

Another late call.


----------



## Wade County

Wade!


----------



## Wade County

Baron murdering us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

8-11 shooting for the Clippers. No doubt Spo is gonna get on them about the D. Specifically needing to limit penetration.


----------



## Wade County

Our D has been awful to start. Sick of these slow starts too.


----------



## 77AJ

Wade with the sickest dunk of the game so far.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade County said:


> Thanks Heated.
> 
> Damn you Griffin.


np

looks like baron is gonna be that guy tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron hits his 1st J. Always a good sign when that happens.

Another touch foul leads to an and1 for the Clippers.


----------



## PoetLaureate

We can start playing defense any day now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

D is non-existent right now


----------



## Smithian

Nothing but wussies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

13-16 shooting for the Clippers. They cant miss right now. Of course though, its hard to miss dunks.


----------



## 77AJ

Baron Davis turning back the clock and rocking the rim with a sick dunk.


----------



## BlackNRed

Lets think about playing defense a little.


----------



## Wade County

13-16 is unforgiveable.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Interesting timeout there by VDN...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

14-17 shooting...


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> 8-11 shooting for the Clippers. No doubt Spo is gonna get on them about the D. Specifically needing to limit penetration.


9-9 since


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lbj


----------



## Wade County

Lebron rocks the rim.

STOPS.


----------



## Jace

PoetLaureate said:


> Interesting timeout there by VDN...


Yeah, really, really weird time to take a TO. Spo will smell his fear and attack.

Sick dunk LeBron


----------



## Wade County

They won't miss...


----------



## Jace

We must keep attacking. It'll be easy to settle for J's against their zone and with Jordan protecting the rim.

Bledsoe 3. So many potential killers here.


----------



## Wade County

That sums up this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is unreal how they've shot this quarter


----------



## Jace

Wow. Even Aminu is hitting 3s. 4-5 from downtonwn are the Clips.


----------



## Wade County

44pts in the first quarter. Im literally friggin embarassed.

Spo is gonna have a coronary.


----------



## Smithian

Pathetic.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Haha, you can only laugh at 44 points


----------



## Wade2Bosh

44-26 after 1

About as ugly as a quarter could get. Unbelievable shooting by the Clippers right now.


----------



## Jace

I knew the last game was fool's gold. We played crappy most of the game and used our star power to get back at the very, very last minute. We did not look like an elite team, but were made to feel like one afterward due to the steaks and crazy comeback. 

Down 18 after 1.


----------



## Rather Unique

That is what happens when you let an inferior team think they can play with you, on their own home floor...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They are beating us inside, outside, on the fastbreak. Pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And the D just gets worse...


----------



## PoetLaureate

This is the Golden State game all over again


----------



## Jace

Wow this is ugly. Calling a loss for sure.

There'd be hope if our offense looked decent. Its all one on one and outside shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade is getting inside at will. To bad the same could be said for every Clipper tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

21-27 shooting. This is crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

22-28...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gotta end this half strong and try to get this deficit under 10 by then.


----------



## Adam

James Jones is garbage. I pray that he's not back next year. He's going to be up there with Eddie Jones as one of my all-time most hated Heat players.


----------



## 77AJ

Great block by D Wade on Jordan.


----------



## Jace

Anyone still want to argue Bledsoe/Chalmers would've been redundant? Bledsoe might already be the better player.


----------



## BlackNRed

James Jones sucks. Not only is he missing wide open 3s he's got to be one of the least athletic players in the entire NBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Anyone still want to argue Bledsoe/Chalmers would've been redundant? Bledsoe might already be the better player.


Who argued that? I thought everyone was on board with trading the pick and DQ to open up more cap space?


----------



## Wade County

Id like 2 say they'll cool down and we'll make our run...but what the hell man, they're on fire. Our road streak is doomed


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> James Jones is garbage. I pray that he's not back next year. He's going to be up there with Eddie Jones as one of my all-time most hated Heat players.


I've never been much of a fan during his tenure here either. When his shot isn't falling (which isn't hasn't been lately), he provides next to nothing, contrary to the latest rhetoric from Ira and the coaching staff. Miller should be automatically played ahead of him. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Who argued that? I thought everyone was on board with trading the pick and DQ to open up more cap space?


I meant before the trade happened when we were discussing possible players to pick. I remember a lot of people writing off Bledsoe as being a bad fit. Could've mostly come from the other board...


----------



## Adam

There's the patented Mario **** up. I would take Jimmer Fredette over him right now. We only have Minnesota's 2nd rounder this year, right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So what was that, the 3rd or 4th time Mario has given someone 3 foul shots?


----------



## Jace

Griffin gets super-super-super star calls


----------



## PoetLaureate

The Mario Chalmers Experience


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sick looking layup by Wade


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Griffin gets super-super-super star calls


That was a crap call.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Griffin has a nice bank shot


----------



## Jace

PoetLaureate said:


> Griffin has a nice bank shot


I think he shuffled his feet after the catch though. The refs agenda will catch up to us sooner or later.


----------



## Rather Unique

so much fouling...


----------



## Jace

3 fouls on Joel. Wow. They're just not letting them play on that end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Now we cant keep them off the free throw line.


----------



## Jace

Yay Juwan Howard!

White flag already


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big 3 by Lebron


----------



## Jace

James 3333333

Still just iso, jumper, iso, jumper

Turnover


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade!

12pt game


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade!


----------



## Jace

Dwyane Wade continues his driving exhibition. Sick slam

He needs support though

Griffin and1. Again. This is absurd.


----------



## Adam

Good thing about the Clippers is that they're front runners and they may have the worst bench in the league. I've seen them lose countless games this year for those two reasons.


----------



## PoetLaureate

If we can cut this below double digits at halftime it should totally deflate them


----------



## Jace

That's not a foul. Offensive at worst.

Why are you shooting early in the shotclock Juwan?


----------



## Jace

How was LeBron not fouled there? Call it soft on both ends you pieces of ****!


----------



## 77AJ

Blake Griffin doing it all right now for the Clips.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Clippers "down" to 65% shooting


----------



## Jace

LeBron knows how to squeeze an extra rebound out of a possession.

You can box out Baron Davis?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Get a stop...then cant grab the rebound...


----------



## Jace

Rio 3.

Down 12

Not a good take on that 2nd 3 from Rio, and another BS call on the other end


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Get a stop...then cant grab the rebound...


Twice in a row. Thank goodness Jordan isn't a great FT shooter


----------



## PoetLaureate

DeAndre at the line is as good as a stop anyway


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron for 3333


----------



## Jace

LBJ 3333333

I still hate our half court O


----------



## Jace

Good D on Griffin from Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wait what?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Clearly of LA. Come on refs!


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> LBJ 3333333
> 
> I still hate our half court O


I have to give it up to Spo in this case though. Clippers have shot nothing but free throws and a ridiculous percentage from the field and they're still going to lose this game. Our guys really know the nuances of the game.


----------



## Jace

These refs are thieves. Blatant thieves.


----------



## 77AJ

Heat cut the lead down by the Half.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Whatever, 10 points at half


----------



## Wade2Bosh

68-58 Clippers at the half

I think we'll all take this.

Clippers now down to 58% and falling while Miami has consistently been above 50% throughout the half.


----------



## Rather Unique

amazing that it's just a 10 point game. just amazing.


----------



## Jace

I've seen too many Heat games get hijacked by refs over the years (Donaghy admitted as much.) We won't let it happen anymore this season. Just, no.


----------



## PoetLaureate

One day Mike Miller will get legit playing time. This is getting silly now, work him into the rotation Spo!


----------



## myst

I've watched too much basketball to get upset at that first quarter. Clippers were playing off the crowds emotion of getting to play the Heat. Hot shooting doesn't last, the law of averages will take over eventually and then the Heat will end up winning. Just like the Warriors game.


----------



## Jace

We needed a wake-up call like that 1st quarter. Hopefully our mini-run in the 2nd doesn't have us coming out over-confident in the 3rd. We need fire.


----------



## Adam

I wish I wasn't watching this on a really fuzzy feed so that I could see more clearly whether Blake is traveling or not on that spin move. It looks like he travels a lot.


----------



## Jace

PoetLaureate said:


> One day Mike Miller will get legit playing time. This is getting silly now, work him into the rotation Spo!


Honestly. There's no excuse not to:

1) He's bound to be in the playoff rotation, so the sooner the better in terms of acclimating him

2) He's better than JJ in every way, who can easily be replaced at the moment, as he's struggling. Clearly its better to have an improving MM than a declining JJ. Over the streak we've proven we can win with little to no production there, so why not have that lack of production coming from someone that is long for the rotation as opposed to someone who is not?

3) He's a smart guy who has played in many systems and understands how to be effective without having plays called for him

4) He already picked up our system in preseason, and had several shining moments, so it's not like we're integrating a brand new player

5) Even if his shot is off, he pays immediate dividends with his ball-handling, passing, and rebounding, and his D is no worse than JJ's. Probably better...


Stop ****ing around and play the man, Spo.


----------



## Adam

Well that moronic outlet pass he threw right into the Clippers hands can't help his case but I hear what you're saying.

I wanted to choke him after that turnover though.


----------



## BlackNRed

I hope this team's competitive juices are flowing in the locker room like my arm chair ones are now.


----------



## myst

> sportsguy33 Bill Simmons
> Halftime consensus at the Staples: "This is so great... We won't win, but this is so great."


lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice pump fake by Bosh to get Jordan's 4th foul.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> Well that moronic outlet pass he threw right into the Clippers hands can't help his case but I hear what you're saying.
> 
> I wanted to choke him after that turnover though.


Believe me, so did I. But when a guy has no basketball rhythm you can't blame him.

4 fouls on Jordan.


----------



## PoetLaureate

4 fouls on DeAndre is huge


----------



## Jace

Play good D then don't put a hand up on the Davis jumper. Come on.


----------



## Adam

These jumpshots are pissing me off.


----------



## Adam

****ing Diplodocus looking mother****er...stop shooting jumpshots.


----------



## Jace

We're not taking advantage of this lull. Bosh needs to hit his shots. Like that.


----------



## Wade County

Flagrant? Really?


----------



## PoetLaureate

First thing I thought of was Smithian's whip after that Z flagrant


----------



## Jace

Flagrant? WTF? These refs ARE A ****ING JOKE! I've seen way worse not called flagrant.


----------



## Adam

Almost have them in the penalty. That lead is gonna go poof soon.


----------



## Adam

Excellent Bosh. Now they're in the penalty on all fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Baron Davis stepped out of bounds before touching that ball and the official standing right there missed it.


----------



## Jace

I thought he stepped out. It was clear at home, and the ref was right there. There's no doubt in my mind at this point the refs are angling this game. Really pitiful. They're ruining a beautiful sport.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh is off from the field but living at the line


----------



## Wade County

Come on, get this to around 4-5 by quarters end and we got this.


----------



## Adam

You Triassic bitch. STOP SHOOTING JUMPERS!


----------



## Jace

What are these fouls? This is sooooo soft on their end and they're only calling the 100% must-calls for us. I hate harping on the officiating like this, but its blatant and frustrating.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh, beautiful


----------



## PoetLaureate

Chris ****ing Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh is getting a ton of shots in this quarter.

5pt game


----------



## 77AJ

Heat locking up the Clippers.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> You Triassic bitch. STOP SHOOTING JUMPERS!


That's one he had to shoot, AND MAKE!

(note: I'm talking about the one he just shot, not the one you're talking about)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> You Triassic bitch. STOP SHOOTING JUMPERS!


After every miss post this, because this is twice now where's he's come right back to hit his next J


----------



## myst

Adam said:


> You Triassic bitch. STOP SHOOTING JUMPERS!


Crack?


----------



## Adam

Ridiculous that they don't use those jerseys and they're the ones in the official yearbook.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> After every miss post this, because this is twice now where's he's come right back to hit his next J


Haha, I noticed the same thing.



myst said:


> Crack?


The shot that prompted that post he should not have shot, especially with them in the penalty.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade to Lebron that was BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2LBJ!

beautiful play

Wade with the steal


----------



## Jace

Tony Fiorention's Bosh nickname? "Mr. Smoothie." Is that because his neck/head look like a straw? 

:rotf:


----------



## Adam

Griffin is a freak athlete but LeBron has him beat. Jesus that was incredible LeBron.


----------



## Jace

You wonder why we haven't seen that all year from Wade/LeBron. So pretty.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Z cleans up


----------



## Wade County

Here we come baby


----------



## Adam

LOL @ DeAndre's facepalm moment after that Diogu foul.


----------



## Wade County

Dammit LBJ...


----------



## Jace

Arroyo has not been getting his legs into his shot. We knew his percentages would even out. That moment is at hand. 

Under 4 minutes left and you're taking out Bosh while he's on a Spalding diet? Spo no!

LeBron misses both FTs...


----------



## myst

Jace said:


> Tony Fiorention's Bosh nickname? "Mr. Smoothie." Is that because his neck/head look like a straw?
> 
> :rotf:


Mr. Smooth, like the opposite of rough. Nice straw comment though lol.


----------



## Wade County

Awful Lebron, simply awful.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Come on Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron misses 2 free throws then airballs a 3. not a good couple of possessions for him.


----------



## Adam

It's frightening that there's no recognition and direction from this team to attack while the opponent is in the penalty. These jumpshots are inexcusable.


----------



## Jace

****! My cable just went out!


----------



## 77AJ

Offense stalling right now. Bosh and Wade on the bench.


----------



## Jace

myst said:


> Mr. Smooth, like the opposite of rough. Nice straw comment though lol.


I know, was a joke. He just said "smoothie" which I thought was funny.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> ****! My cable just went out!


That sucks man.


----------



## Adam

These shots are inexcusable.


----------



## PoetLaureate

This stretch of offense with the Clips in the penalty is going to lose us the game


----------



## Wade County

Lebron time aint working tonight...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat are ending this quarter horribly


----------



## myst

Wasn't expecting this run from the Clips


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Joel scores. When you're struggling, give it to Joel!


----------



## PoetLaureate

What a disaster. This lineup gets nothing but jumpers, bad fit for this situation right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

86-78 Clippers after 3

Ugly end to the quarter.


----------



## Rather Unique

the Cavs lineup may have cost us this one..


----------



## Adam

LBJ didn't even try to get that ball on that final possession. What an awful quarter from him. He singlehandedly pissed away all that hardwork from Dwyane.


----------



## Jace

Cable back. All the work we did in the 3rd to get within 3 is lost. Ugly end. 

Looks like Wade = the team tonight. Maybe he and Bosh shouldn't have come out together. Spo still sucks at preemptive adjustments.


----------



## 77AJ

Clippers with momentum heading back into the 4th quarter. Bad basketball by the Miami Heat closing the 3rd quarter. It was basically give the ball to LeBron, and everyone else watch. By the way rook got a block on King James, and I'm not talking about Blake Griffin.


----------



## Rather Unique

PoetLaureate said:


> What a disaster. This lineup gets nothing but jumpers, bad fit for this situation right now.


hard to blame the personnel, aside from Lebron and once in a blue moon Mario no one in that lineup can even try to take it to the bucket.


----------



## myst

I expected the Heat to be in the lead by now, this game will be close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

When Lebron isnt on fire, that lineup is awful.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> That sucks man.


Haha, thanks a lot man. That was actually my second stop after Comcast.com.


----------



## BlackNRed

Lebron is suckin tonight.


----------



## Adam

That was a freaking 10 second violation by Blake Griffin. Give us a damn call ****ty baseline ref.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Rather Unique said:


> hard to blame the personnel, aside from Lebron and once in a blue moon Mario no one in that lineup can even try to take it to the bucket.


Not blaming the personnel, they are only doing what they can. Spo shouldn't have put that combination out there when we could have gotten to the line at will.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

bad shot by Wade

nice charge drawn by JJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice step back J by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh took it to the hole like he was Wade there


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ's man to man D is freaking horrible.


----------



## 77AJ

Bosh is awesome in this game.


----------



## Wade County

We're gonna lose this one barring an unreal change of events ala portland...


----------



## Adam

James Jones and Chalmers are losers. Even if we beat Boston and get to the Finals no way could we beat San Antonio.


----------



## myst

Wade County said:


> We're gonna lose this one barring an unreal change of events ala portland...


We just need to make a quick 7-8 point run to win. But it's not looking good at this point, I still have faith though, a lot of time left.


----------



## 77AJ

Clippers taking it to the Heat right now. Heat looking for the Ref's to bail them out to much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is just ugly right now. We lost all momentum when Wade and Bosh left in the 3rd.


----------



## Jace

No one dives on the floor this season. We need UD back.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I never want to see the Cleveland lineup again


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> This is just ugly right now. We lost all momentum when Wade and Bosh left in the 3rd.


So basically the coach put out a lineup that doesn't work and it cost us the game? Predetermined lineup with no consideration for time and score = fail.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade finally scores a FG in the 2nd half


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> This is just ugly right now. We lost all momentum when Wade and Bosh left in the 3rd.


Yup. Spo is god-awful at recognizing when to leave a player in the game. His robo-rotations continue to rear their ugly head.

Wade's 1st 2nd-half FG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron with the J. Need him to heat up.


----------



## Wade County

We need Lebron to be Lebron to win this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade for 33333

Horrible shot...great outcome


----------



## Jace

Bad shot bad shot good shot!


----------



## PoetLaureate

no, no, no, YES!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This team pulls 7-0 runs out their ass.


----------



## 77AJ

D Wade taking over!!


----------



## Adam

If we win this game these guys are officially zombies.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Hhahaha Lebron, that was unreal


----------



## Jace

LeBron sprains ankle then hits 3. Bitter sweet much?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron for 33333

Holy ****. Hope he's ok...

****, now Wade is shaken up too?


----------



## Wade County

Great, Hobbled lebron...


----------



## Adam

How many "karma is a bitch" tweets are being sent right now?


----------



## 77AJ

LeBron injured. Doesn't look good.


----------



## Wade County

AND hobbled Wade. Nooooo


----------



## Jace

Damn he looks like he's really hurting. **** LA fans for cheering. Really classless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They ruled it a 2.

Damn, Lebron looks like he's in quite some discomfort.


----------



## Gx

Even if we pull this off... we're gonna have nothing for tomorrow


----------



## Wade County

Damn you BDiddy!


----------



## Adam

Look how LeBron was ****ing mugged on that slowmo showing where he turned his ankle. These refs are criminals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He stepped on Baron Davis' foot and turned the ankle.

Now they say it s a 3.


Lebron back on the court. Good sign.


----------



## 77AJ

I was wrong, LeBron is back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice block by Wade


----------



## Wade County

Of course, EG...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, step back 3 by Gordon

Mario for 333


----------



## Jace

Nice answer Rio3o


----------



## PoetLaureate

Not worried about Lebron, dude is ****ing bionic


----------



## Wade County

Phew Rio


----------



## Wade County

Embarassing Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, Wade. Horrible miss..


----------



## 77AJ

Blake Griffin is a dirty player.


----------



## Jace

Wade and Bosh both got fouled on that possession, at least they would've been fouls for the Clips. We can't win this with LeBron hurting and the refs hating.

Looks like Griffin pushed Rio away from the refs.


----------



## Adam

First Andre Miller now Chalmers. Blake is turning into a KG and not basketballwise. Loser.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Another Clipper run ugh


----------



## Jace

Griffin's a piece of ****. He's on the verge of getting another tech that the refs won't call. He gave Bosh a little elbow shove after the dunk.


----------



## Smithian

LeBron James.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wow what a horrible miss by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade with a 3 off the backboard, Lebron with a miss on an open 3 and now Bosh with the airball..


----------



## Jace

Grant Hill had a problem with Griffin, too.

At least we can blame officials and an injury for this L.


----------



## Wade County

Sigh, Diddy


----------



## Wade County

Need stops!


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade with a 3 off the backboard, Lebron with a miss on an open 3 and now Bosh with the airball..


Too reliant on comebacks. We gave them too much confidence early on too.

Nice putback by LeBron.


----------



## 77AJ

LeBron definitely wont be playing against Denver.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is not good. We could easily lose this game then not have Lebron for tomorrow's game against a resting Nuggets team..


----------



## Smithian

DEFENSE

:flay:

LeBRON!

:allhail:

JOEL!

:|


----------



## 77AJ

Jace said:


> Griffin's a piece of ****. He's on the verge of getting another tech that the refs won't call. He gave Bosh a little elbow shove after the dunk.


Andre Miller the PG for the Blazers knocked Griffin on his backside, because Griffin was giving Miller cheap shots. Griffin is a little bitch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat have settled for outside shots too much late in this game


----------



## Wade County

Panic 3 from Wade...


----------



## Wade County

We're screwed


----------



## PoetLaureate

Why does Bosh insist on being wide open with 10 feet of space around him before taking a jumper


----------



## Wade2Bosh

4 straight 3's. Its like they want this game to end so they can leave already.


----------



## myst

We had to lose eventually, might as well be against the Clippers who we have no rivalry with.


----------



## Jace

Bosh wanted to waste more time and find a worse 3. Good work.

Good win for the Clippers on paper, but we shot ourselves in the foot. They had a great 1st qrtr, but we had every opportunity to win in the second half. Lot's of people to blame for this one, including Spo. Wade was great, but even he took a couple of dumb shots.


----------



## Wade County

Watch for VDN to pull his starters to get back at Spo here


----------



## Wade2Bosh

myst said:


> We had to lose eventually, might as well be against the Clippers who we have no rivalry with.


Yeah, but this could easily turn into a 3 game losing streak. Especially with how this team has began games of late.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Maybe with that streak of embarrassing misses Wade will re-think some of his hero threes for the next few games


----------



## Jace

Can we sign Reggie Miller during this TO?


----------



## Wade County

Spo really needs to start playing Mike Miller. He aint gonna get better by sitting, Eric.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The shots the Heat took in the last 6 minutes of this game were reminiscent of games from early on in the season.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade County said:


> Spo really needs to start playing Mike Miller. He aint gonna get better by sitting, Eric.


Maybe he just felt the pressure to keep this streak going and didn't want to change anything. I'm hoping a loss will shake him out of his little slumber and finally work MM in for real this time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat now down to 41% shooting


----------



## BlackNRed

The Heat failed miserably when they let this team score 44 in the first quarter. Im surprised we even got it as close as we did. The only player who wanted to win this game was D Wade.


----------



## Jace

There was no doubt in my mind this streak would end against a ****-team. Thank 23AJ for the multi-faceted jinx to start the thread. Good work bud, you got your wish.

We'll have another crack at that road win-streak. Whether this year or next (if there is one.) That 3rd quarter moment when my cable went out was what killed us, all the other ****-basketball and officiating aside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat lose 111-105

The heat just could not overcome that 1st quarter. They were there in the 3rd, then we lost all momentum when Bosh and Wade were subbed out.

Now we have to go to Denver to play a well rested team that is gonna try to run us out the gym and all this with an obviously hobbling Lebron. Not good.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Eh whatever, **** happens. Supporting cast has really been ****ting itself lately. Big 3 are scoring way too many points compared to the rest of the team.


----------



## Adam

Unlike the Portland game where I would have been really upset with the loss I'm not even a tad upset right now. I felt we played better basketball but lost the game so the outcome doesn't bother me.


----------



## Jace

LOL. Now the refs won't call fouls against us. Ridiculous.



Wade County said:


> Spo really needs to start playing Mike Miller. He aint gonna get better by sitting, Eric.


Honestly. JJ hasn't even played well aside from the charges.



Wade2Bosh said:


> The shots the Heat took in the last 6 minutes of this game were reminiscent of games from early on in the season.


We took bad shots the whole game. Our identity is centered around bad shots. We need to get back to some of the half-court creativity we had to start these streaks. We got complacent because we've been winning, and forgot we still have to get better to reach the Celtics' and Spurs' level.



PoetLaureate said:


> Maybe he just felt the pressure to keep this streak going and didn't want to change anything. I'm hoping a loss will shake him out of his little slumber and finally work MM in for real this time.


Yup. It's time to make the changes that have been put off due to the victories we've been racking up. Arroyo and Z should not be starting come playoff time. Fortunately for Carlos there is no clear alternative at this point, with Rio occasionally struggling, and Spo wary of going to an unorthodox line up with Miller. Maybe House should get a look with the starters, as spacing is what's most needed.

At C I'd like to see Dampier get time as a starter. Z stated he'd prefer to be a reserve at this point in his career, and Damp provides more of a bread and butter C production. The lack of a J hurts, but Z hasn't been hitting that for awhile.

Maybe I just want to see change for the sake of change, but I've been feeling this way since before and during the streaks. I wouldn't mind an outside guard being brought in, and Pittman getting a look. I'm not overreacting. We've had obvious issues throughout all the winning, and a lot of it relates to our deplorable starts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> Unlike the Portland game where I would have been really upset with the loss I'm not even a tad upset right now. I felt we played better basketball but lost the game so the outcome doesn't bother me.


I'm most upset with the shot selection in the final 5 minutes. They settled for long J's and 3's. I cant remember a layup attempt until the final Lebon and1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We have to do something about that end of 1st and 3rd quarter lineup. If Lebron isnt hitting 30ft 3's and step back J's, that lineup struggles.

Early on int he year, he had success playing pick and pop when Z was in with him. Maybe get Z out 3 or 4 minutes into the 3rd, then bring him back in when Wade and Bosh go out. That Lebron/Juwan pick and Pop just isnt working at all. Im at the point where I have more confidence in Joel on offense over Juwan. And of course, this is where MM NEEEDS to get his minutes. With this lineup to give Lebron another ball handler and as he showed in the preseason, you can run him off of screens for shots.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm thinking Haslem/Miller will eventually be part of that Cleveland lineup and it won't be so Cleveland anymore, but until then...


----------



## PoetLaureate

Anyone else notice these game threads getting bigger lately?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Probably cause these last few games have been really close.


----------



## Jace

Wow. Go on twitter and search "#karma" 

All about LBJ. Search "@KingJames" too if you want to see the direct hate. 

Can't say LeBron doesn't deserve it this time, though. Kicking his former teammates when they're down (I realize it was directed at Gil, but it doesn't come across that way) was low, especially while throwing "karma" and "god" into it, not to mention the irony of lamenting someone wishing bad on someone, while clearly having anticipated the same person's lowest moment in order to rub it in their face. Classless, and borderline hypocritical.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> We have to do something about that end of 1st and 3rd quarter lineup. If Lebron isnt hitting 30ft 3's and step back J's, that lineup struggles.
> 
> Early on int he year, he had success playing pick and pop when Z was in with him. Maybe get Z out 3 or 4 minutes into the 3rd, then bring him back in when Wade and Bosh go out. That Lebron/Juwan pick and Pop just isnt working at all. Im at the point where I have more confidence in Joel on offense over Juwan. And of course, this is where MM NEEEDS to get his minutes. With this lineup to give Lebron another ball handler and as he showed in the preseason, you can run him off of screens for shots.


This is part of the reason I want Z as a reserve. We have not been taking advantage of their 7+ years of chemistry. The best way to do it is to bring Z off the bench and have him play the heart of his minutes in the CLE line-up. LeBron needs ultimate spacing in that line-up anyway, and Juwan does not provide it. Spo's been idiotic with his line-ups. You don't put the worse player in your rotation on the court with only 1 star on the court. It's just dumb.

But seriously, am I the only one who remember Joel's J being more reliable during the XX season (when he played PF and Riley/Ronny let him shoot) than Juwan's is now? Because it was...JUwan provides nothing, and Joel needs to be our backup PF for the time being.

Arroyo - Chalmers
Wade - Miller
James - Miller
Bosh - Joel
Dampier - Z

Is the best looking 9-man rotation I can come up with right now, maybe with House given another chance to replace one of the PGs. I think Chalmers is coming around, and Arroyo appears to be declining and best served in a reserve role where he can settle the offense and provide a change of pace, not to mention save his legs for those jumpers that have been wayward lately.


----------



## rayz789

Jace said:


> Wow. Go on twitter and search "#karma"
> 
> All about LBJ. Search "@KingJames" too if you want to see the direct hate.
> 
> Can't say LeBron doesn't deserve it this time, though. Kicking his former teammates when they're down (I realize it was directed at Gil, but it doesn't come across that way) was low, especially while throwing "karma" and "god" into it, not to mention the irony of lamenting someone wishing bad on someone, while clearly having anticipated the same person's lowest moment in order to rub it in their face. Classless, and borderline hypocritical.



Lebron mistake what he said imo. But lets behonest Gilbert had it coming when he said "The cavs will win a ring before Lebron wins his first." And then Gilbert keep bashing Lebron.


----------



## Jace

> EthanJSkolnick
> 
> LeBron walking thru locker room. Not limping badly at all.





> WindhorstESPN
> 
> X-rays on LeBron's ankle negative but it's too swollen for his designer shoe. He's day-to-day, unsure about tomorrow in Denver





> IraHeatBeat
> 
> LeBron James, on his sprained left ankle: "There was no damage. Got an X-ray after the game. The doctors told me I'm day to day."


Fairly good news.


----------



## Smithian

I won't lie.

We lost tonight.

But I'm still glad we traded for that LeBron dude and that good chap Chris Bosh.

:allhail:


----------



## Jace

Me too..

But...

Had we listened to me in the 2008 draft and taken Jordan over Chalmers we would've won this game!

Or...maybe even if we shipped out DQ straight up and simply selected Bledsoe at #18, forgoing holding on to the money for MM (who we're not using anyway), we would've dominated with Eric's monster blocks on our side. Not to mention Dwyane and LeBron would've made those baskets.

Tongue in cheek, but I guess I have a point hidden somewhere there. We suck at the draft, both in terms of selecting and maturing (see: Dorell, Beasley). Not surprised we gave up the last time around, and for the near future. I think Miller will ultimately provide more than a draft pick would've (this year, at least), but right now it's frustrating.


----------



## Jace

To add to that, Marcus Thornton hit a go ahead basket against the friggin' Spurs tonight, meanwhile Beverley is checking in for his 3rd stint in Europe. I'm anxious about Pittman. Our last successful draft pick was Dwyane Wade eight years ago, until Rio really shows us something consistently.


----------



## Wade County

Yep. Pissed about Marcus Thornton, that's for sure. Damn you Smithi and your Heat scouting!

Varnado better be good! :laugh:

We got messed up early tonight. Not much you can do when a team hits like 75% of their shots over the first 18 or so minutes of a game. We did well to bring it back, and yeah, we should've taken it when we drew with 2. But credit to the Clips - they played really well. Our defense has been atrocious to start games lately. I dunno what it is, but something's gotta give. I'd much prefer Z back in the 2nd unit and probably Damp starting. 

Juwan HAS to sit. He can't hit that WIDE open mid-range J, and he's just too old and slow. I'd legitimately rather see Big Pitt out there. Can't wait till UD is there taking those minutes and running the Cleveland lineup.

Spo has to get MM going too. His confidence is shot, and he needs to get some looks to go down. He's only gonna improve by playing NBA minutes. These 3 minutes stints are bull****.


----------



## futuristxen

I'd hold Lebron out of tomorrow's game, and start Mike Miller so Mike gets some good run, and James Jones keeps his slot in the rotation.


----------



## Ben

Only looking at the boxscore, but it looks like the same old recent Heat story. Starting off slow, trying to catch-up, except the time it bit us in the backside?

I love how the Laker fans on the main NBA board think it's the end of the world though. Then we say anything and it's RING$$$$$ and we're bitter haters. :laugh: 

Not the end of the world, and we'll hopefully come back with a win. Of course, if we do lose to Denver, we'll need to trade Bosh, even if he plays well.


----------



## Jace

Dress LeBron but have Miller start. Let LeBron play if its close.


----------

